# Good source for genuine Tesa tape



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

I personally have gotten fake tesa tape from Amazon before. it melted and made a sticky mess during the summertime… The genuine stuff has never done that to me, but finding it on Amazon has been hit or miss for me. a lot of times I’ve gotten fake stuff, or smaller rolls than what I ordered… This website is slightly more expensive than Amazon but they give you genuine tape and always the exact size that you ordered. I highly recommend it.

I always buy one roll of the interior and one roll of the tough engine bay stuff (the stuff you can’t rip with your hands) to keep in my tool box. I think I bought the 51608 and 51026 in 3/4”x 27.3 yards size 

www.findtape.com


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

cman said:


> I personally have gotten fake tesa tape from Amazon before. it melted and made a sticky mess during the summertime… The genuine stuff has never done that to me, but finding it on Amazon has been hit or miss for me. a lot of times I’ve gotten fake stuff, or smaller rolls than what I ordered… This website is slightly more expensive than Amazon but they give you genuine tape and always the exact size that you ordered. I highly recommend it.
> 
> I always buy one roll of the interior and one roll of the tough engine bay stuff (the stuff you can’t rip with your hands) to keep in my tool box. I think I bought the 51608 and 51026 in 3/4”x 27.3 yards size
> 
> ...


Is there a quick way to tell that it’s fake before using it and have it turn into a mess? I ordered a couple rolls last yr off of Amazon and I haven’t had to remove any but the areas i got back into looked like the day i used it. I recently ordered 5 rolls from ebay and ended up getting 10 delivered from Amazon. I thought it was strange but wasn’t mad about it.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Yea, the knock off stuff is garbage. I purchased some VW cloth tap that was recommended by another user. Stuff was expensive but is much better than the Chinese knockoff


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Yea, the knock off stuff is garbage. I purchased some VW cloth tap that was recommended by another user. Stuff was expensive but is much better than the Chinese knockoff


I remember seeing that and it wasn’t cheap but nothing good is.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Found it for like $17 a roll. I don't want slimy tape in my new ride, peace of mind is worth $50.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> I purchased some VW cloth tap that was recommended by another user. Stuff was expensive but is much better than the Chinese knockoff


I was just thinking the same thing. ECS Tuning sells it. Not sure which exact model # it was, but I'm sure anyone reading this can narrow it down. Im going to give this a try when I run out of my Tesa stockpile.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

This is the cheapest place I found it. Most wanted like $30 a roll.






000-979-950 - Tape - VW Direct Auto Parts


Tape - 000979950. Genuine Volkswagen® Parts & Accessories. Manufacturer Warranty. From the Dealership to your Door.




www.vwdirectautoparts.com


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Personally, I just use old fashion electrical tape. I usually only put the wire in a car once and rip it out when I get rid of the car and never use it again because more than likely it won't be the right length anyway, so I don't care about how easy it is to remove. $30 a roll for tape is about the cost of the wire I'm trying to save. hahah

I threw a box of old wire out when I did my car this spring, the scrap metal guys that drive around on trash day loved it.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

cman said:


> I personally have gotten fake tesa tape from Amazon before. it melted and made a sticky mess during the summertime… The genuine stuff has never done that to me, but finding it on Amazon has been hit or miss for me. a lot of times I’ve gotten fake stuff, or smaller rolls than what I ordered… This website is slightly more expensive than Amazon but they give you genuine tape and always the exact size that you ordered. I highly recommend it.
> 
> I always buy one roll of the interior and one roll of the tough engine bay stuff (the stuff you can’t rip with your hands) to keep in my tool box. I think I bought the 51608 and 51026 in 3/4”x 27.3 yards size
> 
> ...





cman said:


> I personally have gotten fake tesa tape from Amazon before. it melted and made a sticky mess during the summertime… The genuine stuff has never done that to me, but finding it on Amazon has been hit or miss for me. a lot of times I’ve gotten fake stuff, or smaller rolls than what I ordered… This website is slightly more expensive than Amazon but they give you genuine tape and always the exact size that you ordered. I highly recommend it.
> 
> I always buy one roll of the interior and one roll of the tough engine bay stuff (the stuff you can’t rip with your hands) to keep in my tool box. I think I bought the 51608 and 51026 in 3/4”x 27.3 yards size
> 
> ...


I certainly appreciate this. I was planning to do a search for the original tape. My first purchase of this tape from Amazon was the knock off stuff without knowing. I certainly wish I had worn gloves while removing wire I had wrapped in that gunk.


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

clange2485 said:


> Is there a quick way to tell that it’s fake before using it and have it turn into a mess? I ordered a couple rolls last yr off of Amazon and I haven’t had to remove any but the areas i got back into looked like the day i used it. I recently ordered 5 rolls from ebay and ended up getting 10 delivered from Amazon. I thought it was strange but wasn’t mad about it.
> 
> View attachment 348834


The problem with Amazon is that they bin all different retailers stock together. One seller could be sourcing knockoffs and another the real deal and Amazon stockpiles it together to be picked randomly to fulfill your order.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Machine7 said:


> The problem with Amazon is that they bin all different retailers stock together. One seller could be sourcing knockoffs and another the real deal and Amazon stockpiles it together to be picked randomly to fulfill your order.


I get that and to be clear i ordered from ebay and it was delivered as a double order from Amazon. I just wondered if there was a clear sign of a knock-off.

I haven’t had any issues so far.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

clange2485 said:


> I get that and to be clear i ordered from ebay and it was delivered as a double order from Amazon. I just wondered if there was a clear sign of a knock-off.
> 
> I haven’t had any issues so far.


Unfortunately I do not have any visual way of telling until it is too late.. it seems to me the most often faked tesa tape is the regular soft cloth stuff you can tear with your hands (51608)

I suspect you can wrap it around some wires to test (like outside your car) heat it up to its "rated temperature" several times and see how it responds. The fake stuff has adhesive that cannot take the heat and leaks out or soaks through the cloth.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

cman said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any visual way of telling until it is too late.. it seems to me the most often faked tesa tape is the regular soft cloth stuff you can tear with your hands (51608)
> 
> I suspect you can wrap it around some wires to test (like outside your car) heat it up to its "rated temperature" several times and see how it responds. The fake stuff has adhesive that cannot take the heat and leaks out or soaks through the cloth.


If that’s the case then I’ve been lucky so far as I haven’t experienced any of that. To be honest i use tesa more around clips/connectors & where panels meet more then wrapping wires. I’ve wrapped wires with it but anything of a decent length gets tech flex.

Maybe I’m using it wrong 😆


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cman said:


> I personally have gotten fake tesa tape from Amazon before. it melted and made a sticky mess during the summertime… The genuine stuff has never done that to me, but finding it on Amazon has been hit or miss for me. a lot of times I’ve gotten fake stuff, or smaller rolls than what I ordered… This website is slightly more expensive than Amazon but they give you genuine tape and always the exact size that you ordered. I highly recommend it.
> 
> I always buy one roll of the interior and one roll of the tough engine bay stuff (the stuff you can’t rip with your hands) to keep in my tool box. I think I bought the 51608 and 51026 in 3/4”x 27.3 yards size
> 
> ...


Metra has sleeve for 89$

and it’s the real deal

altho Tesa tape sucks! It sucks for building harnesses, it’s a ***** to get off , it makes harness super stiff and hard to route

It’s great if car already uses Tesa , I much prefer vynil 3m tape. And Tesa isn’t a fire retardant like some of the others…

Not a fan , but if you like to think it’s better because it’s different then by all means


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

To be fair, factory tape in my BMWs leaves a sticky mess too. It's intended to be permanent.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

So, decided to test the Amazon waters for the real deal TESA 51036 to see it can be had from Amazon. Plus I wanted to see if the expensive VW tape is really any better. For the record, the VW stuff is good. I purchased below item and I got exactly what it says it is, real TESA High Temp 51036.









5 Rolls Tesa's Most Advanced High Heat Harness Tape 51036 Mercedes, BMW, Audi, VW: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


5 Rolls Tesa's Most Advanced High Heat Harness Tape 51036 Mercedes, BMW, Audi, VW: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm happy the vw tape knowledge is getting around. Y'all have been struggling for far too long


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

pwnt by pat said:


> I'm happy the vw tape knowledge is getting around. Y'all have been struggling for far too long


I used to charge that stuff out for free when I was at the dealer. Now I have to pay. Should have grabbed extra. Maybe @SkizeR can work with coroplast for a resonix branded tape


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

slowride said:


> I used to charge that stuff out for free when I was at the dealer. Now I have to pay. Should have grabbed extra. Maybe @SkizeR can work with coroplast for a resonix branded tape


Thanks for the name of the supplier. I'll call em on Monday


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

slowride said:


> I used to charge that stuff out for free when I was at the dealer. Now I have to pay. Should have grabbed extra. Maybe @SkizeR can work with coroplast for a resonix branded tape


I don't see coroplast making any sort of tapes..


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Coroplast Tape


Coroplast Tape, a brand of the Coroplast Group, develops and produces innovative adhesive tape solutions for ✓ Automotive, ✓ Trade, ✓ Crafts and ✓ Industry.




www.coroplast-tape.com


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

got it. Thanks. Lets see what their requirements are. If they require a whole pallet of tape to be purchase, idk if that will be possible lol. I cant afford to sit on stock for 10 years.


----------

